# Tabelle, die sich automatisch dem Inhalt anpasst, zerreißt mir mein ganzes Layout :-(



## Rayne (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe schon eine ganze Zeit meine Website http://www.Sky-DiveZone.de laufen (diese URL ist zur Zeit leider down, alternative Links kommen weiter unten).
Bis jetzt hatte ich den Inhalt dort immer in einen iFrame gepackt, was mir jetzt aber nicht mehr gefällt, da man so 2 mal auf der Seite scrollen muss - die Hauptseite und den iFrame seperat. Das macht das Navigieren nicht gerade sehr einfach.

Deshalb wollte ich dieses Problem jetzt einfach mit einer Tabelle, die sich automatisch dem Inhalt anpasst, lösen. Aber das klappt alles andere als gut :-(
So sieht die Seite im Normalzustand aus, ohne Inhalt etc. http://www.free.pages.at/rayne1/test-tabelle1.htm
Und so, wenn ich den Inhalt mal nach unten hin verlängere http://www.free.pages.at/rayne1/test-tabelle2.htm

Das zermurschtelt mir mein ganzes Design :-(
ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Bilder links und rechts außen davon betroffen sind, wenn ich in der Mitte die Tabelle nach unten hin verlängere :-o
eigentlich sind dort keine Bilder miteinander verbunden.

Zur Info: Ich habe meine Website mit Photoshop erstellt und dann mit ImageReady gesliced. Da wird mir mein Quellcode ja automatisch erstellt, also die Bilder werden ohne mein dazutun dort angeordnet, wo ich die auch hinhaben wollte.
Habe aber schon überall dort, wie man tabellen nehmen könnte, die Bilder gelöscht und durch Tabellen ersetzt.

Aber ihr sehr ja, was passiert :-(
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Wie kriege ich das hin, dass sich meine Inhaltsbox in der Mitte verlängert, ohne dass alles andere in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird? Ihr könnt ja vielleicht mal in den Quellcode der Dateien gucken.

Das wäre echt super nett von euch, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet 

Danke!

Rayne


----------



## Rayne (9. Februar 2005)

ok, habe jetzt mal die betroffenen stellen mit valign="top" ausgebessert. hat sogar ein bisschen geholfen, aber nicht so richtig.
http://www.free.pages.at/rayne1/test-tabelle3.htm

sieht ja oben schon wirklich etwas besser aus, aber obwohl ich diese bilder, die unten so zerrissen dargestellt sind, auch mit "top" ausgebessert hab, werden diese nicht korrekt dargestellt :-(

muss ich das etwa bei ALLEN tabellen machen, oder nur bei denen, die offensichtlich verschoben werden?

Rayne


----------



## Jukkales (9. Februar 2005)

benutze doch Div-Tags sie scrollbar sind.


----------



## Rayne (9. Februar 2005)

puh, damit kenne ich mich ja nun gar nicht aus :-o
wie funktioniert denn das? was muss ich dazu ersetzen/löschen/neu schreiben? und wie lautet der befehl?

würde das endergebnis dann genauso aussehen, wie mit einer funktionierenden tabelle, die sich dem inhalt automatisch anpasst?

vielleicht könnt ihr dabei ja ein wenig helfen, wäre echt nett 

Danke!

Rayne


----------



## Jukkales (10. Februar 2005)

leider wieß ich den id-code selber nicht. Auf jeden fall ist es so das wenn mehr inhalt in die Tabelle kommt die immer größer wird aber nicht sich in der breite und soetwas verändert


----------



## redlama (10. Februar 2005)

Aber SelfHTML kennt den entsprechenden Code! ^^ 
Div
overflow <- für scrollbar

redlama


----------



## Rayne (10. Februar 2005)

hab das gerade mal ausprobiert mit den overflow-begriffen.

da gibts
overflow: hidden
overflow: scroll
overflow: auto
overflow: visible

und das visible passt die div-ebene automatisch dem inhalt an, aber ich habe gelesen, dass der IE den befehl nicht unterstützt :-o
das scroll funktioniert ja einwandfrei, aber da hätte ich ja wieder den gleichen effekt, wie mit meinem iFrame...

also kann das doch auch nicht so das wahre sein, oder?

habe ne idee gehabt ;-)
man könnte doch alles in diesen div-tags lassen, außer den kompletten content-bereich in der mitte. diesen bereich tut man in eine normale tabelle rein. weil damit hats ja einwandfrei geklappt mit dem automatisch anpassen. und dann dürften doch auch die anderen grafiken nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, da sie ja im div-tag stehen und nicht in der tabelle, oder?

kann man die idee verwirklichen, oder eher nicht?

Rayne


----------



## husky30000000 (18. Juli 2005)

Hi 
ich hab ein ganz ähnliches Problem nur das ich nicht verstehe wie man denn dann die inhalte in die tabellen reinläd?

husky30000000


----------

